# Do you wear your clothes more than once?



## llehsal (May 16, 2011)

Ok, besides your ordinaries like jeans and sweaters and stuff like that...I'm talking about the the funky leopard print dress, the gold mini skirt...things that are bound to be noticed by other attendees.....do you wear them more than once?  I have many friends that don't.  They wear an outfit once, it gets splashed on facebook and other social networking sites, or they meet a tonne of people they know at an event and that's it.  The outfit is never to be seen again.  That USED to be me, until now. 

I recently came up with this revelation that I desperately needed clothes.  Both for work and for hanging out.  I have a uniform so my office clothes have been there since whenever and many will now need to be  replacde, but apart from that, I strongly believed that I needed more going out clothes, fashionable clothes that is. 

But then, I opened my closet one day and realised that I have sooooo many items in my closet that I wore but ONCE!  Some of them are very very expensive and it hurts that I 'feel' bad to wear them again.  I've decided to end this madness and not let the fashion blogs get to me and turn my brain to mush.

I am now searching the internet...yes searching....lol...to come up with ways in which I can wear my current clothes differently.  I still believe my wardrobe is lacking, and will definitely pay more attention to that and lay off the makeup buying, but..it's definitely NOT in the bad state I thought it to be.  What about you guys?  Wear once and toss or store away?  Or wear multiple times?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 16, 2011)

I wear my stuff till it's practically shredded!  I couldn't afford to be buying new outfits every week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wouldn't have the room either lol


----------



## janetgriselle (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm right there with Bonnie. I don't think I have anything that I've only worn once. In my case though, I don't have very many clothes. My husband actually has more than I do. Since senior year of college I've been trying to phase out wearing just hoodies and t-shirts all the time especially because this January I'm probably going to be teaching a class.


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

I definitely wear mine into the ground. I just find a different way to wear them. Like if I have a zebra print tank that I wore to a party, I'll add a cardigan and a long black necklace to go out to dinner.


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2011)

I have a few outfits that I have only worn once.  I also have a few outfits that I've never worn at all.  I don't buy expensive cloths and we have this liquidation centre that gets some really nice stuff at cheap cheap prices.  I also go to Sears clearance when they have additional 70% off dresses.  eBay is also a good source for me.  I don't go to many parties so those outfits only get worn 1x. If there's a right occasion, I'll wear them again and again.  I've got no hang ups about being seen in an outfit more than 1x.


----------



## apioollk20 (May 16, 2011)

nope.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

Broke college student here, Sometimes I wear the same clothes in the same week. And on a really off week I'll re-layer a shirt after it's washed into another outfit for the next day.


----------



## Karren (May 17, 2011)

Ohh yeah!! I love to dress up! lol


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 17, 2011)

I'm with them wearing everything till they *shred*. . . Sometimes I even wear the came outfit so much my b/f tells me he knows what I'm wearing.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 17, 2011)

Lol I love outfits like that.  Ones that not only that you love, but look amazing on you.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 17, 2011)

Exactly. . . Just can't help wearing them if they look that good! *I love outfits that are black and white*.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 17, 2011)

There's actually one thing I wear like every day.. My corset. I think I've worn it with practically everything in my dresser.


----------



## gennett21 (May 17, 2011)

I will wear my clothes over and over and until I feel like it is time to either give them away or throw them away. I take one outfitt and make it into another. I could care less about what someone else maybe thinking, it is what it is with me. I have a ton of clothes but they have all been worned over and over again. I also do not purchase a lot of trendy clothes. I like to purchase clothes and shoes that will be in style for ever instead of for the moment.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 17, 2011)

The only garmet that I only wore once was my wedding dress.

I wear my clothes until they are ready to be tossed -and then I still wear them.

If anyone is trying to make a new outfit from a "worn one" outfit, I would recommend buying classics that can be mixed and matched.

And look for some accessories that make the outfit look original, and not the outfit itself.


----------

